
Turkish Power outage was a cyber attack - 3327
https://twitter.com/TedasElektrikAs/status/582970541562335232
======
JrobertsHstaff
I live here in Turkey and the power outage was a real pain more than anything
else. My family that lives outside the country was more worried about me than
people in the country were.

